

Ask HN: From Idea to Product - FameofLight

You have a awesome idea, how do you take it to the prototype.<p>What steps you employ from being mere Idea to Product.<p>You check for market feasibility , You refine your idea, you write your use cases, you find your users, you draw your wireframes, you decide upon technology, you contact few early stage alpha customers, you refine based upon the feedback, you open to the product for general beta.<p>How you operate on these steps, everybody has different of doing things, HN will be immensily helpful if whose product has worked in past can show they did it.<p>Some of you might have very short cycle, I want to know your secrets.
======
teyc
I was just reading this yesterday [http://steveblank.com/2011/09/22/how-to-
build-a-web-startup-...](http://steveblank.com/2011/09/22/how-to-build-a-web-
startup-lean-launchpad-edition/)

